# Green Neons breeding?



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi! So I haven't posted in a while, but I was cleaning out my 20L tank a bit and I saw a couple of green neons that were quite frankly, less than half the size of the ones I am used to seeing. Now, I'm pretty sure they don't shrink, so I am wondering, do you think that means that some eggs were laid and actually hatched into baby neons who survived to be big enough to get away from the betta that's in there? 

Please note that I didn't intend to breed green neons, and I can't seem to get anything resembling a photo of these tiny little guys... I was just startled and had to share the news.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not likely with neons, but I have had it happen with other tetras, barbs and killies. It would be cool!


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, believe me, I know it's not likely. And really, I can't imagine what I did to make that happen, but I seem to have more than I started with. I started with 14. There seems to be 18 now. Four are... very small. The rest are relatively large (for green neon tetras...). 

I don't care what they do, I'm not buying them a bigger tank! >.< if they start breeding like crazy, I'm going to have to start bringing the excess back to the store for credit.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Have to agree with Nav. Black on this one..i cant get regular neons to spawn let alone the green one..next question is if its not neons..what is it..

Rick


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It could be the neons if the conditions are right. They have spawned here, but always in communities with water their eggs wouldn't develop in. I've had some some, rare Barbus breeding like that for years here - barbus jae. I started with 5 and have gone as high as 17. Likewise for Neolebias tetras - they expand their colonies all the time.
It's just impressive to have the water so that the eggs will develop. other than that, it makes sense. I'm jealous, but it makes sense.


----------

